# When can I walk my dog??



## scootsk (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 16 week old wheaton. She has gotten 3 7-way shots (BTW, This is the last time she will be getting a 7-way, she got very sick, the vet says she needs one more!, NO!), she has also recieved 2 lyme, bortadella, no rabies as of yet. 
This dog has so much energy, we need to take her for a walk! Our property is too small to exhaust the dog and our yard needs a gate to be completely fenced in. She is quite the handful and we are itching to take this dog for a walk. 
I have read many puppy forums that say, "wait till she gets her shots." What are her shots? Are the ones listed above enough? She recieved her 7 way shots at 9, 12 and 15 weeks.

Thanks in advance for your responses!

Don


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

You'll get many differing opinions on this topic but imho, I think it's okay to start. Socialization and exercise are important, too. With my puppy I felt it was a risk I was willing to take, especially just around the neighborhood. I would avoid the dog park for the time being, but walking up and down the street should be fine under normal circumstances. Now, granted, if you have animals acting bizarre (ie: raccoons running up to you etc) it might not be the best idea, but the puppy should still be small enough to pick up if you feel uncomfortable in particular situations.

His rabies shot should be soon though, correct? I think they get them around 16 weeks'ish. I don't remember so clearly as it seems like I was taking my puppy to the vet for shots every time I turned around, there for a while. But she should be done soon, most certainly by twenty weeks.

Ok, here, I used this as a guide with Rosco..


> From: The Humane Society
> 
> * Distemper - an airborne viral disease of the lungs, intestines and brain.
> * Hepatitis - a viral disease of the liver.
> ...



Adult Dogs - After 1 year

* DHLPP - Yearly
* Heartworm test - Yearly
* Rabies - Every 3 years (after second Rabies shot)
* Bordetella - Yearly
*


----------



## scootsk (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Roscosmsm,

Looking at the Humane societies recommendations for shots it appears that Bailey has received evrything (except rabies) she needs. I'm just curious as to why the vet feels it necessary to give another. I will call today.

Bailey has recieved:

9 wks : DHLPP + corona + giarda
12 wks: DHLPP + corona + giarda
15 wks: DHLPP + corona + giarda

she also received a nasal bordatella

Don


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, call because it seems that maybe it's just the rabies shot that she needs. I took Rosco just shortly before Christmas and they went ahead and gave him everything in that final trip (he was just shy of 4 months), that may be why I don't recollect a separate rabies vaccination trip.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Ask your vet if the leptospirosis is necessary in your area. It is the "L" in the DHLPP and most commonly the cause of vaccination reactions. Also it is common for the vet to have you pre-medicate a dog with a previous vaccination reaction, before every shot thereafter. 

I would ask if the lepto is really necessary. Also, since the dog has had a vaccination reaction I would ask if your vet will split out the portions of the combo shot for your dog. Almost all of the components can be purchased separately and given at different times. Our vet gives the regular puppies series (but we don't have lepto here so he doesn't give that, only the humane society uses the vac with lepto because they get it cheaper that way), the rabies around the one year mark. And most vets in our area are splitting out the different viral shots so that they give a different one each year but they all are repeated on a schedule at least every three years. Difficult to explain, but read the websites following. (And corona is only given to puppies. Giardia prevents the shedding of the organism in the feces of the dog but does not prevent the dog from acquiring the infection if exposed. Bordatella is worthless unless required for boarding or showing. It only covers a few of the many forms of the virus, similar to human colds. You can't possibly cover all of the forms of bordatella so most of us do not give them unless required.)

Here's some websites to read about vaccinations:

http://www.vmth.ucdavis.edu/vmth/clientinfo/info/genmed/vaccinproto.html

http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2002&PID=2614

http://www.news.wisc.edu/8413


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

You are taking a serious chance in not completing the vaccination protocol. As sick as your puppy got from the shots - and many do get sick from them - it is nothing compared to the virus diseases they are protecting for. I think that if every dog owner could work in a shelter and see puppies that come in with parvo, canine hepatitis, and/or distemper, they would never make the decision you are making.

So please-please-please: 
(1) Call your vet and set up an appointment to complete the vaccination . 
(2) Have your dog microchipped at the same time.

Some vets won't give a rabies shot at the same time as a 5-in-1 because there is a more of a chance of a reaction when the rabies vacccination is given at the same time. So you may have to get that one separately.

*DO NOT EVEN THINK OF NOT GETTING THE RABIES VACCINATION.*

Socialization is far more important than rigorous exercise at this age. In fact, too much exercise can be problematic. Socialize your puppy *in controlled conditions* to other dogs and to things like people, children, new sights and sounds, machinery, etc. No dog parks just yet. 

Is your pup in a kindergarden class? If your vet gives the OK, enroll in one ASAP.

See if you can rig up some sort of gate in your fence - no matter if it's just temporary. Weather permitting, the very best exercise for a young puppy is running around and playing with you in a fenced-in yard - normally, they will stop on their own when they get tired and start up again when they feel up to it. It is also one of the best places to do some basic obedience training. 

Young puppies will often overextend themselves on an exercise walk - even on a low-key "socialization" walk if you aren't observant.


----------



## scootsk (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks to all for the responses,

The entire protocol as recommended by the Humane society (3 series of 5-in-1) has been given to Bailey. The vet we are going to, wants to give a fourth series of a 7 in 1 shot. We are not getting a fourth since this is the only vet in the area that gives a fourth set. 

We would never think of NOT getting a rabies shot, she just hasn't recieved it yet. Supposed to get it next week.

As far a leptospirosis is concerned, apparently there was an outbreaK in the Long Island area in 1997 and the vaccination is a must (according to the vet).


----------

